# Walleye Seminar in Bismarck-Saturday



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

There are a couple of seats left for tomorrow.
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /out01.txt

We will be talking about walleye rods and reels, reading rivers, dealing with the ups and downs of Lake Sakakawea, and seasonal patterns and presentations on Devils Lake. Should be fun. Hope to see some of you guys there. Let's talk fishing. Jim Carroll


----------

